# Rare stuff falling from the sky today



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Upon further investigation it turned out to be that rare commodity rain.............Been a total of 34 days since it rained anymore than about 15 seconds. So far its been a nice steady downpour with a ton of wind for about 15 minutes.............just have to see how long it lasts, as its already starting to get bright ands sunny outside.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

34 days? damn.. thats gotta be tough on a garden or lawn


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

well we had a nice dose yesterday.... got my tree cut up and was exhausted...did that Friday and then moved a lot of it Friday evening and Saturday morning. I have a lot more work to do, but man does it look better already. Went back to bushhog the weeds and growth back where the tree had "been resting" and it was like a swamp. Arrgh!

Here to best wishes for water for Chippy. 
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *34 days? damn.. thats gotta be tough on a garden or lawn *


Thats for sure. I am just glad we did not go and try to grow another garden this year like we have done in the past. I am usually the first one in this area getting a garden in and started, and then we usually do a second......My garden has been done for about 3 or more weeks now, so that was not a big thing, but my lawn and other things we planted this year sure have had it tuff.........There is just so much you can water by hand or with sprinklers etc...

Another is my pond gets pretty warm without an occasional rain, at least the top layer or portion of water gets pretty warm.......bass and bream love it but the KOI and goldfish are in much shallower water and they are a cold water fish by nature.....plus the water table has been getting lower so the pond is also getting lower, which is only the 2nd time in over 20+ years so it is not all that bad.........but I like a full pond.

The rain today while much appreciated did not amount to much......more or less just enough to T you off. Enough to make it humid as he$$ and not really enough to do the plants and grasses much good..........it amounted to less than 1/4" of rain. I have 5 rain gauges setup around on the property, and an average between all 5 resulted in just a tad over 1/4" of rain.


----------

